# Mary Jo Peckham Park



## CMAN322

I am going to go to Mary Jo Peckham Park on wednesday, I know that it will be stocked with catfish the 27th. I have never fished it and plan to go to take the kids. Can anyone tell me what I should use and what part of the lake/pond should I fish, they get bored really easy, so I just want them to catch something. Also I would like to know what type of fish are in there and what your success stories on that lake. 
Thanks


----------



## TexasTom

Fish off the covered pier - some shade, nice rail to keep the little ones dry, even rod holders now installed. If too crowded try to the left (South) of the pier but you'll need to get out a ways. Use prepared dough bait or shrimp for bait on or near bottom. I've seen them caught from 15' out from pier to way out.

Also, usually a ton of small perch / bream around the pier. I use #12 hooks 1-2' under a cork with tiny bits of hot dog or worm. Hopefully that will give the kids some action while you wait on the cats.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Roy

Hey CMAN322,
My boys and I have fished that park a few times. The most we've done is a few small perch on pieces of worms caught on really small hooks. My guys are impatient too, so we haven't really put much time in to see about all the species that the lake says it has. It would be interesting to see someone catch something other than perch out of there. Good Luck Good Fishing!!

-Roy


----------



## william gibbs

I used to go there about 3 years ago and caught alot of cats on hot dogs. Bar S brand is the best. Its cheap. I tried Oscar Meyer and it was not as effective as Bar S. It would be best to go in the evening time. That is when I have caught the most fish off the pier. Make sure you take plenty of hot dogs cause they don't stay on long. Good Luck and post up your trip


----------



## CMAN322

I went to Bass Pro, bought magic bait and worms, I'm planning on also taking shrimp and hot dogs. I'm gonna try everything to see whats gonna be the best bait.
Thanks!


----------



## StinkBait

How was your trip Cman?


----------



## shanesdad

yes please post up what worked. I promised the boy we go Thursday and Friday since we had to canceled our camping trip for this weekend.


----------



## CMAN322

I'm going to go today with the kids, hopefully we can catch something, I will post it up wether we got skunked or had success.


----------



## CMAN322

The kids had a blast, in total we caught over 10 fish, but decided to just keep the 2 cats and the bluegill my son wanted to bring home to his mom, the other were half the size of the 2 cats, so we left them for the other people to take or just simply let them grow. I fished from the pier and cast towards the middle of the lake and to the right of the pier. I mainly used shrimp, worms and magic bait for the cats but they decide to hit the shrimp the best. I also had to use cut bait wich I caught with my sons rod lol just bring plenty of drinks because it will get hot. Theres alot of bluegill around the pier and a couple of the size of my hand. Good luck out there!:bounce:


----------



## CMAN322

Also the bottom one was 16.5" and the top one was 15.5" inches, both of the were around in the 2-3lbs range.


----------



## SpottedAg

Nice report. I live down the road and fish it often. Hot dogs and cut bait are always a winner for the bigger ones. Biggest i've seen caught was 7#.

There are bass in the lake as well. Not many though.

Rainbow trout in the winter. That's fun and it doesn't take long to catch 5.

Good post!


----------



## shanesdad

CMAN322 said:


> The kids had a blast, in total we caught over 10 fish, but decided to just keep the 2 cats and the bluegill my son wanted to bring home to his mom, the other were half the size of the 2 cats, so we left them for the other people to take or just simply let them grow. I fished from the pier and cast towards the middle of the lake and to the right of the pier. I mainly used shrimp, worms and magic bait for the cats but they decide to hit the shrimp the best. I also had to use cut bait wich I caught with my sons rod lol just bring plenty of drinks because it will get hot. Theres alot of bluegill around the pier and a couple of the size of my hand. Good luck out there!:bounce:


how did you rig the shrimp? on the bottom deep or under a cork?


----------



## CMAN322

I used this rig, the first two holders are for hooks and the last one is for the weight. What this does is that it sits it parallel to the bottom, the rig is not floating but the bait is, that way it's easir for the cats to take it whole. I just bought shrimp and didnt really rig it a professional way but just to the point were it covered the hook and didnt come of.


----------

